# Just arrived



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

My husband and I finally moved over last week permanently. We are living in Alcoraya which is near San Vicente del Raspeig. We are settling in and the small village is lovely. I am trying to find a bowls club that isn't too far, does anyone know of one?

We speak a little Spanish but would also like to join a club where there are English people, any ideas? Thank you.

Sue


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Sue welcome to Spain

I see your post is quite old now , have you settled in ok !

We are in Agost not too far from you 

Sorry dont know any bowls clubs , but there is an Engllish speaking club in El Campello , I have never been but I know people that have and they enjoy it !


Cheers Tony


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Tony,
Thank you for your message. We are settling in and finding our way around. Found a bowls club in Bonalba which Richard has joined. We go to Campello quite a lot,where is the English club that you mention? Ago at isn't too far from us,we will probably take a drive there one day.

Sue


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

That should say Agost!!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Sue 

The English Speaking club is in Campello, its a bit hard to explain how to get there its off the n332 , you turn right at a garden centre , go to the bottom of the road then turn left , and it is on a corner on the right 

Sorry not very good direction , but if you google it you should get the address.

I have not been myself , but friends have and they really enjoy it .

Yes Agost is worth a visit , there is a market held on Thursdays also many interesting traditional fiestas during the year .

Agost is famous for pottery so a great place to pick up ceramics , also worth visiting the bodegas where you an taste and buy wine from the barrel .

your welcome to pop over for a coffee 

Cheers Tony


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Tony,

Thank you for the info,I know where you mean in Campello we will try it. Also looked up market in Agost it's not too far,will try and get there,probably next Thursday. How long have you lived here?
Sue


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Sue

We have been here almost 12 years now.

Time sure flys buy

Where in the UK are you from

Tony


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

sue21 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thank you for the info,I know where you mean in Campello we will try it. Also looked up market in Agost it's not too far,will try and get there,probably next Thursday. How long have you lived here?
> Sue


Hi Sue ,

Did you get over to Agost market ? or the English speaking club ?

All the best 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------

